
Why Is Lyme Disease So Hard to Understand? - wglb
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2019/09/life-with-lyme/594736/
======
cosmodisk
Our daughter recently had a tick bite just by playing outside the house.
Initial blood tests were negative, however she's due to have another round
again. Absolutely nerve wrecking experience, especially knowing that even
without positive tests there's a likelihood of it being positive and with some
side effects only showing up many years later. For those commenting how on
earth they survived so far, all I can say is that if you don't get it, a lot
of people still do,every single day and in many different countries.

~~~
sjg007
Usually doctors prescribe the antibiotics with evidence of a tick bite.

------
andrei_says_
Reading this was traumatic. I’ll now be afraid to go into the forest in shorts
or sandals or walk barefoot in the grass.

But how did I survive until now?

------
zaroth
The “Reported Cases of Lyme Disease” by year graphic is pretty interesting -
but what happened in MA in 2016?

[https://cdn.theatlantic.com/assets/media/img/posts/2019/08/m...](https://cdn.theatlantic.com/assets/media/img/posts/2019/08/map_layers_title-3/03f473513.gif)

~~~
synaesthesisx
If I recall while I was living there was a pretty terrible winter around
2015/2016 I believe - perhaps that had something to do with it?

------
clydethefrog
We can thank Willy Burgdorfer for that.

[https://www.counterpunch.org/2019/05/17/where-lyme-
disease-c...](https://www.counterpunch.org/2019/05/17/where-lyme-disease-came-
from-and-why-it-eludes-treatment/)

